# Приседания



## Katrin (29 Май 2016)

Добрый вечер, уважаемые пользователи данного ресурса. У меня такой вопрос, помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться. Менее месяца назад ввела в ежедневную практику приседания несколько раз в день в качестве общей профилактики. Однако, через некоторое время (около недели-двух) стала испытывать неприятные ощущения в нижней трети спины (если можно так выразиться) слева, иногда, отдающие ниже вдоль позвоночника. Я не могу сказать, что это боль, но считаю, что и чувствовать нечто подобное - не совсем нормально. В связи с этим возник вопрос, на который, я очень надеюсь, вы поможете мне найти ответ. Так проявляется положительный эффект от приседаний или напротив? Причина - приседания? На данный момент я оставила эту практику, не хочу усугублять


----------



## Nikita Fear (30 Май 2016)

От приседаний такой эффект возможен только в том случае если вы делаете упражнение с доп весом (штанга например) и технически неправильно (спину гнете или сильно наклоняетесь вперед). Ведь правильное приседание - это всего лишь сгибание-разгибание ног(особенно без доп весов), поясница почти не работает


----------



## Katrin (30 Май 2016)

*Nikita Fear*, никакого дополнительного веса, исключительно я 

Стало немного легче на душе и все-таки хотелось бы услышать мнение врачей, т.к. меня периодические мучают боли в пояснице


----------



## La murr (30 Май 2016)

Katrin написал(а):


> ...меня периодические мучают боли в пояснице


 *Katrin*, я рекомендую Вам создать собственную тему и получить консультацию врачей форума.


----------



## Katrin (30 Май 2016)

*La murr*, так ведь я создала здесь тему. Или это неверный раздел?


----------



## La murr (30 Май 2016)

Katrin написал(а):


> *La murr*, так ведь я создала здесь тему. Или это неверный раздел?


К сожалению, Вы выбрали не тот раздел...

Создайте собственную тему - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20441/ в подходящем разделе форума.
Руководствуясь советами из этой темы - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/, разместите необходимую информацию - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/ и задайте волнующие Вас вопросы врачам.


----------



## Katrin (30 Май 2016)

*La murr*, а где будет уместней, не ткнете заботливо носом в ссылочку? Буду премного благодарна


----------



## La murr (30 Май 2016)

Katrin написал(а):


> *La murr*, а где будет уместней, не ткнете заботливо носом в ссылочку? Буду премного благодарна


Возможно, здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/forums/98/
Либо здесь (решать Вам) - https://www.medhouse.ru/forums/56/


----------



## Katrin (30 Май 2016)

Благодарю! А копировать текст не возбраняется из темы в тему?


----------



## La murr (30 Май 2016)

Katrin написал(а):


> Благодарю! А копировать текст не возбраняется из темы в тему?


Нет, не возбраняется,  *Katrin*.


----------



## Katrin (30 Май 2016)

Спасибо!


----------

